# ADA SW Tank



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Anybody have a sw ada tank set up? (please post pic) I browsing google and they looked pretty darn good, anyone agree?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

well since no one answered ill poset something i found

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/91500-medreds-5-5-gallon-ada-mini-2.html


----------

